# "Ken's Reviews" thread (below) locked??



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm not trying to be disrespectful to the mods but... huh? I read the opening post to the thread below mentioning Ken Rockwell's review of Canon. Where did it go wrong? It just says he loves Canon a lot now and not Nikon as much as he used to.

Or is the mere mention of "Ken Rockwell" so charged with controversy that any mention of him begs a censorship? In that case, I guess this thread is next? OK, now I'm being snarky... maybe the mods are on to something...

Seriously, I'm not trying to start trouble, I'm genuinely curious as to what went wrong. Seems a little harsh to me.


----------



## TeT (Jul 9, 2015)

Mother did not like the way we were talking about Ken...


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 9, 2015)

I can't see Rockwell complaining, as any controversy serves to draw visitors to his site....


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2015)

I started the thread. There is nothing that could be considered as bashing of KR - quite the opposite, he was very complimentary to Canon, which was why it was posted. I don't have any history of provoking nastiness and am totally surprised that the mods closed the thread on bashing another website, which wasn't attracting any response, nasty or otherwise, anyway. This is what it said:

"_Ken Rockwell never pulls punches. Canonrumors will love his latest pro-Canon anti-Nikon rant http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/00-new-today.htm 25 June 2015. Everything about Canon is classy from lenses to service whereas Nikon is mediocre. His comments about FrankenKameras add spice to the latest A7R II debate. And his love for the 100-400 II knows no bounds, and his 5DS is now his go to camera._"


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jul 9, 2015)

if this site didn't like controversy they would ban all mention of dxo and dynamic range also.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jul 9, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I started the thread. There is nothing that could be considered as bashing of KR - quite the opposite, he was very complimentary to Canon, which was why it was posted. I don't have any history of provoking nastiness and am totally surprised that the mods closed the thread on bashing another website, which wasn't attracting any response, nasty or otherwise, anyway. This is what it said:
> 
> "_Ken Rockwell never pulls punches. Canonrumors will love his latest pro-Canon anti-Nikon rant http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/00-new-today.htm 25 June 2015. Everything about Canon is classy from lenses to service whereas Nikon is mediocre. His comments about FrankenKameras add spice to the latest A7R II debate. And his love for the 100-400 II knows no bounds, and his 5DS is now his go to camera._"



The precogs spoke. You got a red ball.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2015)

I had to use Urban Dictionary to translate that!


----------



## distant.star (Jul 9, 2015)

.
And again I say to thee...

You will get neither civility nor accountability from that particular "moderator."


----------



## benperrin (Jul 10, 2015)

Don't you know that you can't mention his name. He shall not be spoken of. ;D


----------



## benperrin (Jul 10, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> if this site didn't like controversy they would ban all mention of dxo and dynamic range also.


And all the threads started to create a sony/nikon/canon flame war. Honestly I see nothing wrong with the original post whilst I've seen others just go ignored.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jul 10, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I had to use Urban Dictionary to translate that!



Are you referring to my comment? It was a movie reference (Minority Report).


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jul 10, 2015)

benperrin said:


> Don't you know that you can't mention his name. He shall not be spoken of. ;D



I knew this was really Hogwarts!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I knew this was really Hogwarts!



Protego Maxima. Fianto Duri. Repello Deexo.


----------



## benperrin (Jul 10, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> benperrin said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you know that you can't mention his name. He shall not be spoken of. ;D
> ...


I wish it was! But then pictures wouldn't be allowed unless they were moving which would probably make this photography forum a bit useless!


----------



## Admin US West (Jul 10, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I'm not trying to be disrespectful to the mods but... huh? I read the opening post to the thread below mentioning Ken Rockwell's review of Canon. Where did it go wrong? It just says he loves Canon a lot now and not Nikon as much as he used to.
> 
> Or is the mere mention of "Ken Rockwell" so charged with controversy that any mention of him begs a censorship? In that case, I guess this thread is next? OK, now I'm being snarky... maybe the mods are on to something...
> 
> Seriously, I'm not trying to start trouble, I'm genuinely curious as to what went wrong. Seems a little harsh to me.



Perhaps you did not get a chance to see all the deleted posts. In just a few minutes it had turned into a bashing. I did not remove the original post because it was not bashing KR, but there is something about his name that causes childish behavior, we are not here to bash another person, 

DR, Sony sensors, and even DXO are not persons, when things get personal, its time to stop it.


----------



## sanj (Jul 10, 2015)

CR Backup Admin said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not trying to be disrespectful to the mods but... huh? I read the opening post to the thread below mentioning Ken Rockwell's review of Canon. Where did it go wrong? It just says he loves Canon a lot now and not Nikon as much as he used to.
> ...



You serious? There is no personal digs/insults/bashing on this forum? Really?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 10, 2015)

sanj said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Not a real person:


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jul 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > I knew this was really Hogwarts!
> ...





CR Backup Admin said:


> ...there is something about his name that causes *childish behavior*...



Wait... what kind of behavior? ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 10, 2015)

sanj said:


> You serious? There is no personal digs/insults/bashing on this forum? Really?



Yeah, that was kinda funny to read from a moderator.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 10, 2015)

CR Backup Admin said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not trying to be disrespectful to the mods but... huh? I read the opening post to the thread below mentioning Ken Rockwell's review of Canon. Where did it go wrong? It just says he loves Canon a lot now and not Nikon as much as he used to.
> ...



Maybe CR should introduce a new section of the forum and call it "The Ring". No holds barred, gloves off personal bashing allowed without moderation but only in that section. Then, instead of censoring or fighting with members over questionable posts or behavior, the mods could simply move offensive threads into "The Ring" if they crossed a line and not be bothered about censorship duties. Instead of leaving a post that says "post removed by mod", the mod could leave a post saying, "moved to "The Ring" section."

Since this is a Canon forum, maybe call it "The Red Ring" or "The Room of L". Maybe call it "Fight Club". Yes, this is tongue & cheek but also a little bit of a good idea perhaps? And over time it would be easy to see who the rebels on the forum are by how often their posts or threads are moved to the "Fight Club". LOL!

With regard to Ken Rockwell, if I started a website blog type thing myself, it would probably be similar to his and it would probably contain a bit of satire in a similar way, esp if it got entire forums to freak out over it. I figure he loves all the attention. That keeps it more fun and helps him know people are actually paying attention to his site.


----------

